# Q7 3.0L TDI reliability?



## souron (Apr 1, 2007)

hey all, i am currently driving a 2010 tiguan, which is starting to get a little cramped, so i have been looking into used Q7 TDIs, so obviously 2009 and newer, i worked at VW when the 3.0L first came out and was a pretty big fan of it, just curious half a decade in how they are faring? what can i expext as far as life expectancy? do they provide enough torque and power for the Q7? how is the towing capability?

thanks


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

I have gas Touareg and have driven the heavier Q7 TDI. The torque is incredible. I can't speak to reliability, although my TDI Passat has been completely trouble free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

souron said:


> hey all, i am currently driving a 2010 tiguan, which is starting to get a little cramped, so i have been looking into used Q7 TDIs, so obviously 2009 and newer, i worked at VW when the 3.0L first came out and was a pretty big fan of it, just curious half a decade in how they are faring? what can i expext as far as life expectancy? do they provide enough torque and power for the Q7? how is the towing capability?
> 
> thanks


Good question. We have 50K on our 3.0 TDI. It's not exactly high mileage, but it's been trouble free other than expensive add blue replenishment and the dealer stripping our drain plug.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I purchased my '10 TDI S-line with 38k on it. Approaching 40k now. I took it to the Audi dealer and everything checked out perfectly - I have to check owners manual for capacity but I'm hoping to tow a Corrado with it down to Tennessee; hoping the rating will match up. My Jetta TDI sounds like a diesel at times inside the cabin. The Q7 does not- I would really have no idea. Very responsive on-throttle for such a heavy pig. My wife is happy so I am happy... Picked it up at CarMax and have a warranty to 75k - hoping things hold up well.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I've owned a couple Tiguans, a 09 and now a 12. We just bought a used Q7 TDI, and all I can say is wow. The towing capacity is 6600 lbs. It appears to be a trouble free engine, and everything seems to hold up really well. On the way to the dealership in the Tiguan (220 miles) I was getting 30.9MPG. On the way back in the Q7, I was getting 30.4! We picked up a 2012 with 72k miles, and everything on it looks brand spanking new. It seems like a VERY good bang for the buck for what I paid ($35k). Although the TSI engine in the Tiguan is pretty reliable, there are a few issues with intake manifold, injectors, and water pump out there. I really haven't seen any common problems with the 3.0 TDI.

Here's a pic!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks good... My wife's is white also...


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

clintg60-16v said:


> Looks good... My wife's is white also...



yay!!!! I can honestly say that this is the nicest vehicle I've ever owned. The wife loves me again!


----------

